# I just made my first batch of organic (NON-GMO) honey sticks! Pic included...



## Guest (Oct 22, 2013)

Here's a photo of my first batch of honey sticks I just made all with organic ingredients. I'm waiting for them to cool and then will see what Lil' Rascal thinks of it 

Ever since getting educated about what Monsanto is doing to the food in this country I have made drastic changes. I know millet spray can be GMO also, not good!

Help spread the word about Monsanto and what they are doing to the food in this country with their incredibly dangerous GMO. BUY ONLY ORGANIC when shopping for food. It is truly disgusting what Monsanto is doing. REFUSE to be their lab rat and get educated on GMOs.

Watch these videos and get informed. This study was finally proven to be legitimate: http://youtu.be/Z_57xL8wxXE

Documentary on GMOs: http://youtu.be/2DOCbI64T6o

280,000 farmers have committed suicide in India because of Monsanto's GMO, so sad.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2013)

So cute! Lil' Rascal loves the honey sticks I made. Here is photo of him eating the one I just hung in the cage.

The recipe:
2 organic eggs (next time I need to use only 1 egg!)
Almost approx half cup of organic flour
2 tablespoons Organic honey (next time I need to use more honey)
2 cups organic seeds/pellets... mix all together then form the shape (slide kabob sticks in it) and baked 325 degrees for 20 min.

Next time I'm going to put in little fruit pieces along with coconut!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

wow they look awesome! good on you  you can come cook for my flock if you want.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

WOW they look super amazing!  Love that pic of him eating one!


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks, it was actually super easy and very fast to make. I did have problems getting it sticky enough to "roll" into the shape. I think more honey next time will help a lot with that, but 2 eggs was way too much!

I stuck the 3rd one in the freezer for later. I don't know how long they stay fresh since it does have egg in it. What do you guys think? I think he will eat these quickly though 

EDIT: Actually, next time I'm going to try to use no eggs at all, limit the honey and try water.


----------



## Neeve & Sid (Sep 24, 2013)

Wow, they look awesome! Post your results without the egg? I'd love to grab some ingredients and cook some for Sid!


----------



## .Alexandra. (Sep 11, 2012)

That looks tasty 
I can see lil' Rascal likes it!


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2013)

Yes he LOVES it and has been attacking it for past couple hours straight as I sit here and watch TV 

Here is another pic of him eating another one I hung in his travel cage. Next week or so, I'm definitely making him more but with NO eggs in it (just flour, honey and water to make it sticky enough to "roll" into shape). Will add coconut to it and some dried fruit bits and will post the verdict. 

It is fun watching him eat it and glad he likes it!


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2013)

I just found this video: http://youtu.be/cuHeeC1RRTc

They didn't use eggs at all and were able to get it "sticky", so I don't think eggs are needed which is good


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Those looks yummy !! I am going to have to try this next weekend will hit up my organic food store we have here


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

It brings a tear to my eye when I see people so committed to GMO awareness 

Glad lil Rascal likes his treats, they do look delicious!


----------



## Fae88 (Oct 23, 2013)

That is awesome! I have all that stuff in my home. I will have to make a batch for Rocky and Skittles.


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

Great idea!! I'll have to make some too, I know my tiels would love it! I only have the organic honey on hand at the moment, bummer!


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2013)

I had great difficulty finding organic millet, so I will no longer be offering him millet anymore (it's being replaced with healthier stuff!). During my hunt, I found farmers growing their own millet who admitted it was GMO (mostly because they got contaminated by Monsanto's toxic GMO).

I love technology and not against it at all etc, but what is happening in this country is CRAZY! It's far too premature/dangerous and no corporation (especially Monsanto, they have already killed/gotten thousands of people sick with their PCBs/Agent Orange etc they were dumping into communities: http://youtu.be/LnJHWdkWuT4). It's insane they have this much power and ability to turn Americans into guinea pigs. Speaking of pigs watch these pigs getting very ill from eating GMO food: http://youtu.be/2GRRc1v35Pw

On a happier note, it was fun making Lil' Rascal those honey sticks. He's still eating them like mad


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2013)

Holy smokes! Look at this, he's practically eaten the whole thing (the kabob stick is now exposed). He's obsessed with it LOL. He's had this stick for less than 2 days and look how much he's eaten. This thing is definitely not going to last a week. Time to go make more. . . at least it's "cheaper" (I guess) to make your own


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2013)

GROSS!!! Whatever you do, I do NOT recommend freezing any of these sticks if you make too many. I took the extra one I froze out today and it was beyond gross. Freezing it made become super soggy/gooey. I'll be making a new batch this weekend with no eggs and adding coconut =)


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2013)

Here's a pic: I'm making a new batch of honey sticks with NO eggs (totally don't need eggs!). I added coconut flakes and it smells sooooo unbelievably good!!! 

I also changed my technique slightly (really pressed/rolled it together compact with more flour/water/honey) to hopefully make it stick more and not fall apart so easily and make it last longer. It's baking at 325 degrees and will be done in 30 minutes!

Anyone else here make any yet? I'm reading conflicting info on whether honey is "ok" for them or bad for tiels, so now I have no idea what to think. Next time I'll have to use less honey I guess!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

they look so good! i really must try  honey should be fine - all the bought sticks have it in them anyway. not that necessarily means anything


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2013)

I've created a monster! He REFUSES to eat any of the honey sticks I bought at the store anymore and is obsessed with these new honey sticks I made for him loaded with lots of coconut (smells really yummy!). He now smells like coconut LOL. You guys have to try making these, your tiels will LOVE them!

I promise, this is last pic I'm posting. It's just too funny, I've never seen him this obsessed with something before


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

I just can't believe that handsome bird is the same as that goofy looking birdie in your siggie <3

I will try it if I can bring myself to buy some honey, or I can try something else, like maple syrup.


----------

